# How to screenshot your town map



## allsquirrels (Jun 28, 2013)

I finally found the trick to nabbing a screenshot of my town map on a gamefaq forum thread. Credit goes to chameleonsoup. Maybe this has been covered deep in a different thread on the bell tree forums too? But just in case it hasn't I want to post it prominently so it's easy to search and find on this site too. 

From your mayor's desk, tell Isabelle you want to demolish a public works project. She will show a map on the top screen and a list of all your projects on the bottom. Before selecting anything from the list you have a clear shot of your town's map. Just cancel out after taking your screenshot. 

Unfortunately, this doesn't seem to be available for non-mayors. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 28, 2013)

:O

That's awesome! I wish I knew that earlier!


----------



## Eirrinn (Jun 28, 2013)

awesome, I wish we could manually take screenshots of our bottom screen tho


----------



## Marceline (Jul 21, 2013)

Bumping because I think more people need to know about this. ^ ^


----------



## Snow (Jul 21, 2013)

whoah, that's brilliant! thanks!


----------



## Merelfantasy (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks a ton!


----------



## zmisfortune (Jun 17, 2014)

Was on google looking for an answer to this, thanks~!


----------



## Mayor Em (Jun 17, 2014)

Also, if you use Miiverse, you can take a screen cap of your bottom screen any time you post. 

While AC is running, just hit the home button and launch Miiverse. When it loads up, you can post under the "activity" tab. In the upper right hand corner there will be a button to select "screenshot". You can then capture your bottom screen. I use this to take pics of some of the letters I get.


----------



## akidas (Jun 17, 2014)

You might aswell use miiverse. As it lets you take screenshots of both top and bottom screen and in clearer/higher quality


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow! Thanks for sharing, great help :3


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jun 17, 2014)

I'd been wondering how to do that without a capture card. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 17, 2014)

I just use miiverse.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 17, 2014)

I heard about this, just never tried it.  But it seems to be helping out a ton of people!


----------



## Improv (Jun 17, 2014)

This thread was nearly a year old why was it bumped


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 17, 2014)

this thread is 11 months old


----------

